# 21.11.2013 - Machete...



## dianelized20 (9 Aug. 2012)

KILLS!!!

Mit Amber Heard :WOW:

, wird bestimmt ein nettes Filmchen


----------



## MetalFan (9 Aug. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

Amber gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als Lindsey L.


----------



## Magni (9 Aug. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

Wird optisch bestimmt ein sehr ansprechender Film


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 Aug. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

+ Alexa Vega
+ Vanessa Hudgens
+ Jessica Alba
+ Michelle Rodriguez
+ Lady Gaga

und am wichtigsten: Charlie Sheen als Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten


----------



## MetalFan (9 Aug. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

Das klingt gut! :WOW:

+ Mel Gibson


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

wo sind die Pics??


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Aug. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*



Punisher schrieb:


> wo sind die Pics??



Wenn du welche findest, immer her damit  

Gibt wohl offensichtlich noch keine, sobald ich welche habe, werden die natürlich gepostet


----------



## NikoubiouM (19 Aug. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*


----------



## iltis941 (7 Okt. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

da kommt doch Vorfreude auf!


----------



## Pepan (12 Okt. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

haha jaaa "Machete schreibt keine SMS"


----------



## CyberShot01 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

Freu mich auch schon sehr drauf!


----------



## NikoubiouM (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: 11.04.2013 - Machete...*

It's gonna be awesome.. Michelle and Sofia Vergara in the same movie..


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

hoffe er wird noch besser wie der 1. teil


----------



## Jayoc (13 Feb. 2013)

Charlie Sheen, Lady Gaga, Jessica Alba, Mel Gibson und natürlich DANNY .... wird hoffentlich rocken :thumbup:


----------



## lany9000 (23 Feb. 2013)

Klasse film...ich warte sehnsüchtig auf teil 2 =)


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Trailer Machete Kills
[HQ] Machete Kills (Trailer) - YouTube


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Bei uns läuft er allerdings erst Mitte Dezember an. ;-)


----------

